# Phishing emails from Amazon



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Despite the title, I really don't know if the emails I am getting are actually from Amazon or not.  They all say the same thing:  "Your Order Has Arrived".  Sometimes "We Have a Gift For You" or some such wording.  Amazon is not the only company to send similar emails, but Amazon is the only one that does not give you a way to contact them for information.

Does anyone know if these are valid or not?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can usually tell easily by checking the return address.

Plus, of course, if you haven't ordered anything, why would it have arrived.  And anyway such emails as they do send usually say 'delivered'.

I've gotten the gift for you ones -- definitely bogus. If some one sends you an Amazon GC, the wordage is something like 'so and so sent you a gift card'.


----------

